# Urine smell in the barn



## DonnaBelle (Jan 20, 2011)

Day before yesterday I had a really strong urine smell in the barn from my goats peeing a lot and hanging in the barn since there is about an inch of snow on the ground!!

I sprinkled about 3 coffee cans worth of Stall Dry in there and today it's pretty much gone.  

I have really had good results with that product.  Does anyone else on here have the need to get rid of the urine smell in the barn?  I wondered if there was something that worked even better?

Usually they're outside but my goats are Southerners and really big wusses.

DonnaBelle


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2011)

Sweet PDZ is awesome, too.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 20, 2011)

They don't have to be Southerners to be wusses, my Northerners don't like to put their delicate little hoofs in that icky old snow either.


----------



## Bifrost (Nov 19, 2012)

Does baking soda work as well as the stall dry and PDZ? Thanks!



			
				helmstead said:
			
		

> Sweet PDZ is awesome, too.


----------



## Whispering Winds (Jan 31, 2013)

My Alpacas are suppose to be cold weather lovers, but they hang out in the barn all day, hardly stick their heads out when its cold like this!!  I think the cold loving gene has  been bred out of mine group!!  The first sprinkle of rain and they are running like crazy back to the barn.  They are hilarious!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 31, 2013)

It's starting to sound like y'all might be getting on us "Southerners" alittle bit. That ain't what it is, right?  Don't make me bust out with those "Northern" jokes.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope, my goats are Southern Goats because the Herd Mater (that's me) is big time Southern.

I wish you could hear me talk. LOL.

I was born and reared South of the Mason/Dixon Line.

I love grits, gravy, fried chicken, and bisquits.  I don't eat much of that stuff anymore, cholestrol is high, but I still love it.

I take Southern Living Magazine and get cold if it's below 52 degrees outside.  

I watch TV and see those folks up in Minnesota and have a great deal of admiration for them.  I love to go visit Michigan in the summertime, but in October I want to be back home.

I've lived in Kentucky, Georgia, Florida and now Oklahoma.  

My only serious tie with the North is my great great great grandpappy that fought for the Union.

DonnaBelle


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll back off on the Northern thing than.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Feb 3, 2013)

I was also wondering what was the best for cleaning/sterilizing the stall before kids, and just for regular maintenance.
I put my 3 (Soon to be 6-10 more) does in the barn every evening with the chickens and LGD. I want to make sure that their pen stays clean. All I am doing now is occasionally cleaning it out (the chickens make sure I don't have to very often). 

We had snow here in TN this morning. After letting the goats out they decided, instead of staying in the big barn with lots of round hay bales to play in/on and eat, they would go through the snow 400 yards to the house to tell us its cold. Sheesh. One of my does is Very skinny and shivers but she is the boss so it was her choice to come out in the 3" of snow. I took some pics, hope I can figure it out. 

Aww, new members can't post pics.  I should have been on here "officially" months ago but I am a procrastinator. Anyway, my white 8 month old Nubian Snowflake is playing in the snow. So cute!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 3, 2013)

When we clean out the barn each spring, down to the bare earth, we sprinkle barn lime over the surface, and then sprinkle on a little granulated Stall Dry or PDZ.  The lime "sterilizes" the earth before you put down the new straw or hay.

The best thing to keep a barn sweet with is proper ventilation.

If a barn is too "air tight" the odors are much worse.

DonnaBelle


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you try using plastic grids that locked together and then put larger gravel underneath, flattened that gravel, then put the grid down and covered it with pea gravel or smaller gravel after that leveled that to the top of the grid, then placed sane a few inches on top of it, then your bedding. The grid makes it impossible for them to destroy the gravel bed meant for drainage. The sand will allow whatever wet to pass through down through the gravel and away from the stall. It is best, if at all possible to drain the bottom of the stall through a tile or trench with gravel to an outside location to pull it away from the stall.


----------

